# Shock plan to turn new Audi TT into a four-door coupe.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

New four-door Audi TT has been given the green light, and our exclusive images preview how it could look when it arrives within two years
The next generation of the Audi TT will be dramatically overhaul, with the iconic sports car transforming into a more practical and profitable four-door coupe, Auto Express can exclusively reveal. 
And it will be in showrooms in less than two years. 

The German firm first hinted at the idea of a four-door TT with the TT Sportback concept back at the 2014 Paris Motor Show. 
However, plans to bring that model into showrooms never got off the ground for a number of reasons.
It was partly due to a lack of customer demand, but the main factor was the VW Group emissions scandal, uncovered in 2016, which meant extensive cost savings had to be made and forced the termination of a number of projects across all brands, including Audi.

Four years down the line from that initial concept car, and with the shackles of Dieselgate loosening, Audi has finally given the green light to the four-door TT, Auto Express understands. 
It will serve as a direct replacement for the two-door model, which this year marks its 20th anniversary, as shrinking demand for sports cars and small coupes has forced Audi into a rethink for the next model.

One Audi board member told us: “If you set falling demand against rising costs, it’s obvious Audi cannot sustain its present course in the medium term. 
Instead, there has been intensive consideration of the coupe and the convertible in the compact segment.”
The UK is a good barometer of how well the TT performs for Audi in the sales charts because it is the car’s third most successful market. 
Sales of the model peaked at 10,413 examples in the UK back in 2008 but they have failed to surpass that mark since.
Auto Express understands that the project has been finalised and Audi’s board of management has approved the design of the four-door model.

Our exclusive images preview the look of the car. 
The TT’s low-slung stance is still recognisable, only with an extended wheelbase and rear end added to accommodate the extra doors.
The overall proportions are expected to remain close to those of the original TT Sportback concept, meaning the body will be around 290mm longer than today’s coupe, while 60mm will be added to the car’s width and 120mm to the wheelbase. 
The four-door is expected to be based on an updated version of the MQB platform that underpins the current TT.

Source: *https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/105191/shock-plan-to-turn-new-audi-tt-into-a-four-door-coupe*


----------

